# [W] Coven Throne Handmaiden [H] £££



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'm very much in need of the delightful vampire lady from the VC Coven Throne.

Specifically this lady:










The one with the plaited ponytail, ruff, tasselled skirt and chest like a roll-top desk.

I'll entertain all reasonable offers, send me a PM with your price. I'll pay postage, but only if you're posting within the UK.

(Incidentally, yes I was going to ask at Carpe Noctem, but they don't allow folks with less than 50 posts to use their trading forum.)


----------

